
Obama's 10 Leadership Mistakes (And How Not to Make Them) - newacc
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/haque/2009/08/obamas_10_leadership_mista.html?cm_mmc=npv-_-WEEKLY_HOTLIST-_-AUG_2009-_-HOTLIST0824
======
onreact-com
Wasn't it that HN prohibits top 10 lists in headlines and besides politics is
not welcome here? Are some publications exempt from that rule?

